# I want to try single stem plants...



## ArtVandolay (Jul 23, 2008)

In an old thread on LST and HST in this forum, I read 

"As the plant grows, you remove ALL but the primary center branch. This will allow you to have many more plants in the same space. Each will have one massive primary cola."

I'm 2 weeks into my first grow and want to give this a try.  A few questions, though.  Even though "ALL" is capitalized, really all but the main branch?  Whether fan leaves or branches?

How do I sex the plants if I've cut off ALL the branches?

I'm also curious about 12/12 from start to finish - I suppose the sexing can be done much sooner in the process?  Can 12/12 be combined with removing all but the primary branch?

Finally, I'm 2 weeks into 18/6, plants about 2" tall - can I just switch to 12/12?

Thanks - 12/12 and tall skinny plants deal with all of my grow box issues...


----------



## Growdude (Jul 23, 2008)

I did somthing like this in this journal http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13213

I did not remove all the lower branches but most, you can see the single cola's in the pictures but there are lower buds too.

I had 7 plants in a 2x5 area, if you do this you will need ceiling height as you can see.

As for sexing use the lower branches for clones and put them directly into 12/12 lighting, clones will sex even before fully rooted and tell ya the donner sex.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 23, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I'm also curious about 12/12 from start to finish - I suppose the sexing can be done much sooner in the process? Can 12/12 be combined with removing all but the primary branch?


 

I have a 12/12 from seed grow that is in my signature, while i didnt do the trimming of the main stem i would say you could so long as you have deermined sex and were to do it gradually a side branch at a time never taking more than 1/3 of the total every time, so as not to stress the plant into a hermi.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 23, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I did not remove all the lower branches but most, you can see the single cola's in the pictures but there are lower buds too.
> 
> I had 7 plants in a 2x5 area, if you do this you will need ceiling height as you can see.
> 
> As for sexing use the lower branches for clones and put them directly into 12/12 lighting, clones will sex even before fully rooted and tell ya the donner sex.



I only have 4 feet of height, Growdude... , 2'3 wide and 1'7 deep.  I'm growing from seeds, so one of the reasons I like the single stem approach is to grow 5 plants in that space until I can sex them.  And, the reason I like 12/12 right away is to sex them sooner rather than later.

What are the disadvantages of 12/12 from the start?  Is it a reasonable plan to 12/12 them until the height is too much for the box?  This is for personal use so my primary concern isn't yield, but I am looking for decent colas.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jul 23, 2008)

If you do 12/12 from seed, you will have small plants that don't yield very much, but the advantages are that you can fit many more plants in the area (making up for the decreased yield per plant) and it takes less time from seed to harvest.

If you have any questions on how to do a nice 12/12 from seed setup, RunByHemp is the guy to talk to.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 24, 2008)

Ive grown in 4' before and it can get tricky, I have found that it's much more productive to flower small clones in such a short space...they're already mature but  nice and short so there is room for them to triple in size as they do under 12/12


----------



## Thorn (Jul 24, 2008)

you can go to 12/12 whenever you like but it is best when the plant is sexually mature - showing alternating nodes. I have grown a plant from seed at 12/12 and LSTed it and it grew wonderfully fast but unfortunately showed as being male at 6 weeks old.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

When in Veg state is a good time to LST your plant with out stressing the plant causing hermie or male.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

You Tube video on growing using lst technique.. Replace xx with TT.



hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?session=1P4wTkQDHxer4SYVwvHPkYr1TXNBcEnpWTumGN_OTypH243SNwgkTTF_qlFoIe9D3luUnQ4_E_GGy-gXp4n1G1weeQIsJHnbgZdlgQHvFKRcXAdIFYyQn86Dnye6kkSNGiq3VTgW5aZx-_0M-PcZJZs7PTZM1ScvBFqT1BfhSS23icGaBaf29s4IS0ui-nFFwr4BfdaKKLij7t010P0EijN2AmIwynq5oLilG7Oidw1KWFC-ewqHU99FSavXdof_Wgczp4Gt5uc2-fChWRzKAIo-BcmXL5QP&v=gSiW6Rj6ocQ&session=XLY1Q_XEAUGjUxWx2H5swMUO6DzM0zQNRbXkZCdi5WRHpave4p_APS4DvxlC-Rg0iIhEs4OK_tpYqSWcRMBLi0FkjY1SDK-oren4iiMBRyxjxk_4nT5OSzGtlCLwi7d20nuGib9e9zUIOGGx0a6LPt7yIp_0sMo_9VDPNtIR1xlSGEX4h_4NG9NGx-LXofcg0Trr4_LLWPe46HsjPt8HkPUnx1dy7LHuVPI1WRIvaER-mnFoPwLSB0A0dFHgqIGE0lnAxjmUVHst2xU_B1sOH9EY8rT-NdsU


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 24, 2008)

Growing 12/12 from seed is a good way of getting single cola plants (strain dependent of course .... I find you'll have a better chance if you grow indicas, some of the sativa crosses are unpredictable and get very big and bushy, even under 12/12)

Removing any branches will stress the plant and slow things down for a few days. It's ok to do during veg when the plant can recover but when flowering it's a complete and utter no/no. That rules out any type of trimming at any stage if growing 12/12.

From my experience Big Bud, White Indica and White Russian are very good 12/12 single cola performers.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 24, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> ... I have found that it's much more productive to flower small clones in such a short space...



Aaaah, I wish I had some clones lol.  First grow from bag seed (my source says worthwhile seeds).  I don't even now if they're indica or sativa.  And I'd love to order some of them there fancy breeds you guys talk about but I don't have an address to send them to and don't have the guts to have them sent here.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 24, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Growing 12/12 from seed is a good way of getting single cola plants (strain dependent of course .... I find you'll have a better chance if you grow indicas, some of the sativa crosses are unpredictable and get very big and bushy, even under 12/12)
> 
> Removing any branches will stress the plant and slow things down for a few days. It's ok to do during veg when the plant can recover but when flowering it's a complete and utter no/no. That rules out any type of trimming at any stage if growing 12/12.
> 
> From my experience Big Bud, White Indica and White Russian are very good 12/12 single cola performers.



If I'm following all of this (and I may not be!), maybe I/m best off veging 18/6 and attempting some LST to keep them as short as possible.  This would also allow trimming of some of the lower branches, as well.

RbH - when you say branches does that include fan leaves?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 24, 2008)

> RbH - when you say branches does that include fan leaves?


Yep ... that includes fan leaves.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 24, 2008)

It would caust you a little more time, but you'd do yourself a favor if you establish a couple mother plants and take your own clones..goodluck


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 24, 2008)

> What are the disadvantages of 12/12 from the start?


Yield imo. I'm doing a 12/12 grow now. Check my sig.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 25, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Yield imo. I'm doing a 12/12 grow now. Check my sig.


 
I think the disadvantage is mainly the risk of finding that half your crop has bawlz and you end up with wasted space. maybe even seeded crop 
Just my opinion though..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 26, 2008)

> I think the disadvantage is mainly the risk of finding that half your crop has bawlz


I usually get a high female to male ratio on 12/12 from seed. May have just been lucky.


----------

